# ntfsprogs + fuse problem

## soya

Hi, i've been using ntfsprogs with fuse USE flag enabled for a very long time with no problems. The issue appeared yesterday after updating ntfsprogs to the last stable version:

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/ntfsprogs-2.0.0-r1  USE="fuse -crypt -debug -gnome -minimal" 0 kB

```

I used to have an entry in fstab to let ntfs partitions mount at boot but now it doesn't mount as it used. That's a strange issue cause if i type :

```
mount.fuse.ntfs /dev/sda2 /mnt/HD80/
```

 Partition gets mounted with no problem

But if i type:

```

# mount -t fuse.ntfs /dev/sda2 /mnt/HD80/

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda2,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

   En algunos casos se encuentra información en syslog, pruebe

   dmesg | tail   o algo parecido
```

  I get an error, really strange. Do someone know what could it be? thx  :Smile: 

----------

## nick_already_taken

Hi,

just a quick comment.

I would try ntfs3g. Look for it under http://gentoo-portage.com/sys-fs/ntfs3g

With the command ntfs-3g /mnt/HD80/ /dev/sda2  you should be able to 

mount the partition again.

----------

## soya

Thansk for the reply. I know the ntfs3g proejct but i would like to continue using ntfsprogs + fuse support. Reverting to the old version bypassed the issue, so still don't know what could have caused that strange behavour. Thanks again  :Smile: 

----------

## cokey

after any error such as that you should post the last few lines of dmesg

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Not only that, you should fill out a bug report so the developers can see the problem and fix it. Some folks in the forums might be able to help, but not like a dev can.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## s4e8

the mount helper mount.fuse.ntfs or mount.ntfs-fuse installed at wrong place (/usr/bin), should be /sbin.

btw: mount.fuse.ntfs is good, compare to ntfs-3g. My rig is an ATOM base box, ntfs-3g give me 5-15M/s write speed, and fuse.ntfs has > 25M/s.

----------

## mdr13

 *s4e8 wrote:*   

> the mount helper mount.fuse.ntfs or mount.ntfs-fuse installed at wrong place (/usr/bin), should be /sbin.
> 
> btw: mount.fuse.ntfs is good, compare to ntfs-3g. My rig is an ATOM base box, ntfs-3g give me 5-15M/s write speed, and fuse.ntfs has > 25M/s.

 

Has anybody managed to have a ntfs partition automounted by hal using ntfstools? (or user mounted by kde, for instance?). I tried several things:

- ln -s /usr/bin/ntfsmount /sbin/mount.fuse.ntfs

- ln -s /usr/bin/ntfsmount /sbin/mount.ntfs

- chmod u+s /usr/bin/ntfsmount

without success. Manual mounting works fine (even as user if ntfsmount is suid).

Thanks!

edit: ntfs-3g works fine with hal and user mounts. I had to symlink it to mount.ntfs (other distributions do it by default). It would still be nice to be able to use ntfstools in the same way, since it's allegedly faster.

----------

